# What type of oil for GLI 06 2.0T FSI?



## weromontiel (May 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

As you can see I am noob with my VW yet, but I am learning more everyday and I am in love of my GLI...I have been reading all the post I found regarding oil type for X engine but I didnt found anyone talking about what type is the recommended for an 2.0T FSI engineSo, which one do you recommend guys? OF course a brand I can found easy on Autozone 

Thanks in advance and Happy holidays!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Something that meets VW Spec 502.00. A search on the spec will yield quite a few choices. Some of us (myself included) find that the use of Mobil 1 0w-40 results in a higher rate of oil consumption. I now use a 5w-40 oil and have much better results.

Autozone may not carry much you can use. I've been ordering oil from NAPA for so long they finally carry it.


----------



## weromontiel (May 31, 2013)

Oh ok, My car is 1/2 qt down right now, I changed the oil 2k ago so I have been reading about the oil consumption of this enginge.

What about Castrol 0w-30 European formula people said you can find on Autozone?

Thanks for the quick response mate!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I think - just speculation - that all 0w oils will yield the same results.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

If you use the VW spec oil - buy from VW - you cannot go wrong if you change the oil at 3K-5K miles. Just check the oil level as these engines use 1/2 quart per 3K miles on the low side. This has been my experience with our 2008 2.0 FSI Passat. Cheap oils will burn off faster...so you are better off using a brand/weight that falls into the 502 spec. I've used many and they all work pretty well if my UOAs are any indication.

The Castrol Professional oil is a bit green out of the bottle. This is a 502 spec oil. 

You wrote that you are a noob with VWs ...have you checked you fuel pressure cam follower yet? If not, change it the next time you change your oil...about 30 minutes. $50-$60 for the part. If it breaks, the cam and fuel psi pump and potentially the boring in the head will have been ruined. Very expensive repair!


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I had the exact opposite experience. I use less M1 0w-40 than Castrol, and saw a little mileage bump, although driving can't be completely comparable in a non-controlled situation. But definitely less consumption.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel that the level of oil that burns off is determined by how well the car was broken, how well the engine is care for, and how it is driven. 

I've used M1 0W40, M1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W40, M1 5W30 European Formula and Castrol's 5W30 Professional and all burn about as much as the other if topping off intervals are any indication. Now, I use a very short drain interval...a longer change interval, say 10K miles might yield different results.

I would expect to pour an additional quart in over a 4K-5K change interval.


----------

